# help identify this model of scott please



## Blue7 (3 mo ago)

can i know which model of this scott genuis is ?

unlike other scott genius with fox 150mm fork this has rockshox 140mm sektor, and slx transmission and rockshox rear shock as well

I want to buy this bike but i am not sure which genius model this is and i cannot quite find it after days of research so I am asking for help.


----------

